
Eat together, split payments - wiemee
https://www.wiemee.com
======
vog
Is this meant to be a "Show HN" entry?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
brudgers
Guidelines for reference:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

